# Finally got to try smoking Cheese



## ab canuck (Aug 11, 2018)

Well I got home for some time off and away we went for a bike trip. Just got home and have bacon in pops wet brine and thought I am going to do the cheese as well. We have some we bought on a trip to the US last yr I have been waiting to do as well as some stuff we picked up the last few months. Here is what we are doing. 






 Here it is blocked and on an oven rack. Still have to build racks for inside of the smoke house. 





 Finished smoking 6 hrs in smokehouse using 2 AMNPS as the bacon was going. Here it is pulled and ready to vac seal. 





  We used cherry pellets from BBQ delite, Ran out of Todd's pellets and hard to get up here. I have to say we tried some of each before vac sealing to put away and Wow it was good. I have the wife convinced on the smoked just about everything now. Glad I tried it, now looking for more to do on those sparse days off... lol. Thx for looking.


----------



## tropics (Aug 11, 2018)

Charlie Looks good and taste much better after aging LIKES
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 11, 2018)

Good looking cheese Charlie, they took on a nice color. We're still a month or so away for temps to be cool enough for a cheese smoke here.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## zachd (Aug 11, 2018)

Looks good like said before if you thought it was good right away just wait for it to age


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 11, 2018)

ABC, Nice color on your cheese, looks delicious. like


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 11, 2018)

Tillamook is awesome cheese !!  With smoke, it should be even better...


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2018)

Charlie, that is some good looking cheese!
The color is beautiful!
Very nicely done & congrats on making the carousel!!!
Al


----------



## 73saint (Aug 11, 2018)

That’s some awesome looking cheese!  Took on a beautiful color!!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 11, 2018)

Envy your lower temps! Right now with out any thing in it my smoker hits 90f..big black metal box in 86f+ weather and sun...Glad to know the Jarlsberg will turn out good; one of my favourite cheeses..time to get my 'smoked cheese list' together!


----------



## xray (Aug 11, 2018)

Nice color on that cheese.Like you said, I try to smoke cheese during the colder months when I get a day off.

I still have 10+ lbs from last year.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 11, 2018)

:eek:  Dang, Charlie not only cut the cheese...  He smoked it too. :rolleyes:
That looks freaking good, a little time to mellow and it'll be on.
*Like!*


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 11, 2018)

Man I love some smoked cheese, and yours looks great. We just ran out about a week ago. Thats what I should have been doing this weekend.


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 11, 2018)

That is some good looking cheese. Like.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 11, 2018)

That looks great . Nice job . I've got a hunk of Motz that's 18 months in the fridge . Might open it up tomorrow .


----------



## erikjacobson87 (Aug 11, 2018)

Awesome! Was there any prep other than slicing an putting it in the smoker with the ANMPS?


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 12, 2018)

Thx a bunch everyone, I appreciate the comments and likes. It was a great turn out for us so very happy. A definite must again. 


erikjacobson87 said:


> Awesome! Was there any prep other than slicing an putting it in the smoker with the ANMPS?


 No not really any other prep. Just had a cooler day than usual with some rain to finally bring the temps down. We were doing a bunch of bacon as well so it just all worked out.


----------



## mark-ct (Aug 12, 2018)

If you can get your hands on some of those mozzarella cheese sticks, smoke those too. You can make any size snack pack you like.


----------



## nanuk (Aug 12, 2018)

those look DELICIOUS!

smoked cheese is something i really wanna do!


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Aug 12, 2018)

I'm officially jealous. I love me some smoked cheese, and i bought a amaze tube smoker recently to make my own, but I'm in the same situation as some of the others here, waaay too hot to try any cold smokes at my house. Probably at least a month away.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 13, 2018)

Great looking cheese man! I've got a whole drawer full in my fridge vac sealed just waiting on colder temperatures to smoke!


----------



## zachd (Aug 13, 2018)

91 today but suppose to get down to 58 tomorrow night though too bad I work 3rd shift and wont be around when the cooler temps are here :(


----------

